# Changing Brakes on 08 Max Hawk Ceramic Vs. EBC Redstuff??



## Hotwired08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well my brakes on a 2008 Nissan Maxima are pretty messed up by now, the front one's at least. My rotors got warped - which seems like a common problem for the 6th gen - and my pads are nearing the end all at 11500 miles. So I will get some EBC rotors for the front, Im not sure if it will be regular or slotted(I try to stay away from cross-drilled, because I've seen them crack) and Im not sure which pads I should get the EBC Redstuff or Hawk Performance Ceramic??? :waving:I've been doing some research and people have very mixed results, some say Hawk pads are too squeaky some say the EBC pads squeak more then HAWK, and most people say both are pretty loud compared to stock..

The reason I don't want to go with OEM replacement is because I experience too much fade. I do alot of spirited driving, alot of freeway chasing where hard repetitive breaking is required. Also occasional Auto X but rarely. My stock rotors got warped in less then 2 months after I bought the car. All it takes is about 3-4 hard slow downs from 120mph to 60-70mph for the fade to become very noticeable. Don't get me wrong I don't drive like that everyday, but at least once or twice a week on my commute from work (long stretch of interstate, I usually cruise at about 100mph) someone from my work is driving along side and we start chasing each other and that's where my brakes get screwed. The frist couple of slow downs, the brakes bite real nice, but afterwards fade becomes a problem, my Max slows down slower then an SUV... When I get home, sometimes I even see a little glow of red on the rotors and a horrible smell. 

Well long story short, my Dad has a BMW 5 series, and I never, ever ever had a problem with that car. No matter how much I abuse the brakes they always stay strong and don't fade, until about 7-8 stop and thats a pretty heavy car... Also drove an Acura RL, heavy car and also no problem. I can abuse the car for days in a row and still brakes like new... I dunno what is it with Nissan factory brakes... :wtf:

Well I was wondering if any of you guys have used either HAWK or EBC pads on a Maxima and I need some feedback.. Im really not sure which one's to buy.. Most people say go for EBC Redstuff as they fit your driving style but I heard they squeak and there's alot of dust compared to HAWK pads.

Any help is appreciated.


----------

